# Moon shot anyone?



## AmericanJesus (Jan 22, 2008)

Finally got a good shot of the moon!







This is a 100%crop.
Now to try it out of the city at a higher altitude!


----------



## Amnesic (Jan 22, 2008)

Wow awesome shot!  Maybe you should raise the contrast and brightness a bit because the moon is usually a little lighter.  Its awesome how you got so much detail out of it though!


----------



## domromer (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow that's great. The moon was nice and full here tonight. I keep kicking myself for not getting some pics than I could add it to my night shot pics..it's just too cold out.


----------



## AmericanJesus (Jan 23, 2008)

domromer said:


> Wow that's great. The moon was nice and full here tonight. I keep kicking myself for not getting some pics than I could add it to my night shot pics..it's just too cold out.




This was taken tonight  about 45 minutes ago. Washington State, twenty minutes out of seattle.


----------



## AmericanJesus (Jan 23, 2008)

anyone else?


----------



## chantal7 (Jan 23, 2008)

Whoa that's neat! Even better than a telescope man! good job


----------



## Coldow91 (Jan 23, 2008)

Great shot and amazing detail!

Here is what I think Amnesic was referring
 too...







I am not sure if I like it better or not


----------



## fatsheep (Jan 23, 2008)

Coldow91 said:


> Great shot and amazing detail!
> 
> Here is what I think Amnesic was referring
> too...
> ...



I like that better but good job on the original shot.  I've tried shooting the moon with my Fujifilm S700 but the 63 mm (380 mm equivalent on a 35 mm camera) isn't quite enough reach to fill the frame like done here.  

Here's what mine looked like at full crop (at maximum focal length):






Once cropped, you can still see some detail but not nearly as much as in your's...


----------



## AmericanJesus (Jan 23, 2008)

fatsheep said:


> I like that better but good job on the original shot.  I've tried shooting the moon with my Fujifilm S700 but the 63 mm (380 mm equivalent on a 35 mm camera) isn't quite enough reach to fill the frame like done here.
> 
> Here's what mine looked like at full crop (at maximum focal length):
> 
> ...



I shot at iso 400, 1000/1 shutter speed, f8(for a full moon). Just a nice starting point for a digital camera. Also early twighlight is the best time i find. Using my 75-300mm lens.


----------



## photo_guy (Jan 23, 2008)

Hi all,

Those are some great moon shot. I have attached a moon shot that I took last summer with a lens I rented. Enjoy, C&C welcome.


----------



## Amnesic (Jan 23, 2008)

The picture really looks great either way.  Its just awesome how close you got to it with a regular camera!  I hope you don't mind but I really liked your picture so I made it into a new planet!  I was thinking about putting a bigger glow around it to make it look a little different.  It basically looks like the moon in blue... but thats ok I guess .


----------



## astrostu (Jan 23, 2008)

Nice shot.  I would suggest a slightly longer exposure in the future, by a factor of about 25-50% (based upon the Levels).


----------



## William (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow, great shot.  What a fascinating object, the moon.


----------



## mrodgers (Jan 23, 2008)

fatsheep said:


> I like that better but good job on the original shot.  I've tried shooting the moon with my Fujifilm S700 but the 63 mm (380 mm equivalent on a 35 mm camera) isn't quite enough reach to fill the frame like done here.
> 
> Here's what mine looked like at full crop (at maximum focal length):
> 
> Once cropped, you can still see some detail but not nearly as much as in your's...


Fatsheep, here's what it looked like just 16 minutes later on the same day, also with the Fuji S700 as you already know.

I cropped and gave it a bit of sharpening to pull out some detail.  (click for fuller size)





Fuji S700
1/1000 second
f/3.5
63.3 mm
ISO 100

I have some taken just half an hour earlier during daylight just like yours but they didn't come out.  I forgot the ISO was still set at 400 and it has a LOT of noise.  We would both do well with getting a tripod.  I assume yours was hand held and I know mine was.

Here's a different day (Dec. 21) taken during the late afternoon with daylight left.  This is straight from the camera without editing other than the crop....






*Edit: * 



			
				photo_guy said:
			
		

> I have attached a moon shot that I took last summer with a lens I rented. Enjoy, C&C welcome.


WOW!  That is a REALLY nice shot of the moon there.  I missed that one when I saw Fatsheeps exif and saw that I had shots of the moon on the same day and generally the same time +/- half an hour...


----------



## AmericanJesus (Jan 23, 2008)

Amnesic said:


> The picture really looks great either way.  Its just awesome how close you got to it with a regular camera!  I hope you don't mind but I really liked your picture so I made it into a new planet!  I was thinking about putting a bigger glow around it to make it look a little different.  It basically looks like the moon in blue... but thats ok I guess .



No problem man.


----------



## mymermaid (Jan 24, 2008)

photo_guy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Those are some great moon shot. I have attached a moon shot that I took last summer with a lens I rented. Enjoy, C&C welcome.




the pic of the moon is so cool ,  nice shot.  

Well, this is the shot I took several months ago,  when I got my fisrt DC


----------



## fatsheep (Jan 25, 2008)

mrodgers said:


> Fatsheep, here's what it looked like just 16 minutes later on the same day, also with the Fuji S700 as you already know.
> 
> I cropped and gave it a bit of sharpening to pull out some detail.  (click for fuller size)
> 
> ...



That first one is a pretty good shot.  You are right that my shot was handheld but I do have a tripod.  I just didn't use it in this case.  The moon will be around for a while though so I'll have time to get some more shots off.    Next time I'll try to shoot it later at night...


----------



## bhop (Jan 25, 2008)

nice shots.. 

My new 500mm lens is waiting for me to pick it up.  Maybe i'll be able to add some to this thread later.


----------



## AmericanJesus (Jan 25, 2008)

bhop said:


> nice shots..
> 
> My new 500mm lens is waiting for me to pick it up.  Maybe i'll be able to add some to this thread later.



NO FAIR! Oh well, all my girlfriend tells me is that its about width not length. 


hehe, cant wait to see man.


----------



## Tennessee Landscape (Jan 25, 2008)

I have a bit of a different take on the moon, rolling clouds.....


----------

